
Bridge the Gap Between San Francisco and Berlin - dansman
What are good companies or teams for developers&#x2F;engineers&#x2F;scientists, short builders, to bridge the gap between San Francisco and say Berlin?<p>I am a senior full stack engineer originally from Germany and been working in the valley for a while. With my next gig I want to have a bridge to my home country while staying in the tech scene of San Francisco. What are my options?
======
jfaucett
Probier mal bei meinem vorigen Arbeitgeber:
[https://www.testcloud.io/de/jobs/](https://www.testcloud.io/de/jobs/)

Die suchen guten Entwickler und ich weiss sie wären bestimmt an sowas
interessiert. Wenn du noch mehr Infos willst, kannste mir gern eine Email
schicken.

Viel Gluck

~~~
dansman
Danke jfaucett

------
bericjones
Enslave yourself to Rocket Internet (or similar) and then realize you were
better off in Silicon Valley! Good luck buddy.

------
nyddle
Remote work?

